# Bloated Cardinal Tetra



## blazingazn (Sep 18, 2011)

Bloated Stomach on the Cardinal Tetra.

Pretty sure it's dropsy.


I would isolate, but it's still too damn fast to catch and the tank is smaller and heavily planted.


Should I be worried about it spreading?
Anything I can do?


Salt + Tetras = no no, correct?


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you see scales sticking out? Dropsy is also known as pine cone disease because the scales stand straight out and the fish resembles a pinecone. It's often an indicator of poor water quality, though it can also result from things like liver failure. If it's just really fat, then it's either overfed, or a big female. What size is it? Female tetras tend to be bigger and more robust than the males. When was the last time you did a water change? How big is the tank and what/how many fish? If it's been close to or over a week since the last water change, I'd start with one as soon as you can. ~40% should be good. Tetras can tolerate small amounts of salt, but not a lot of it. A teaspoon of epsom salt per 10g should be ok, although I found that dropsy, in its early stages, usually goes away with just a few water changes and a little less food. In the late stages, there isnt usually anything that can be done. A couple pictures would also help, since looking bloated is not always dropsy, though I've never seen bloat in characins.

Edit: no dropsy is not contagious, at least not in the sense that pathogens spread from fish to fish.


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

There are number of causes for dropsy. A simple google search will confirm this. You will not always see scales being raised or this can be subtle. I found in my fish that contracted dropsy it had to be quite progressed for me to see the pinecone appearance.

It CAN be contagious if its caused by bacteria or other pathogen. It's often difficult to determine the cause. 

Although probably not the answer you want to hear, I think isolation would be the best remedy.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Number one cause for dropsy is low GH. If he is too fast to catch then likely not dropsy. Dropsy makes fish very sluggish. Could be a bloated female, what's your GH?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I had this same case recently. Euthanize the little fellow after a week


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

I had a jewel with dropsy and it was really slow. I agree that if you can't catch it, it probably isn't dropsy. 

The jewel got better in a day or two in quarantine without meds.


----------

